# 1st Time Fatties - Fajita & Chicken Parm



## gravymoose (Aug 9, 2015)

I tried out my first fatties today with mixed success.  The big learnings were to 1. Not overstuff and 2. Use more meat?.  Basically I had a few blowouts which you will see.  So let's get to the plans:

Fatty #1 - Fajita

1 lb Chorizo (Base)

21 piece bacon weave / holding bacon (Wrap)

Stuffing

2 large green peppers

1 large onion

1 cup colby jack cheese

1/2 lb Carne Asada w/ Fajita seasoning

1/2 lb Chicken w/ Fajita seasoning

1/3 c Fritos (experimented with this on half)

Started off by cooking the veggies, chicken, and carne asada and setting to the side. Then rolled the chorizo and layered with cheese - no problems yet.













IMG_1801.JPG



__ gravymoose
__ Aug 9, 2015






Added my veggies and meat. Starting to worry that it is too fat.













IMG_1802.JPG



__ gravymoose
__ Aug 9, 2015






Added some fritos for a crunch? Didn't really notice them in the final product.













IMG_1803.JPG



__ gravymoose
__ Aug 9, 2015






First bacon weave - not too bad.













IMG_1804.JPG



__ gravymoose
__ Aug 9, 2015






Post blowout -DOH!













IMG_1805.JPG



__ gravymoose
__ Aug 9, 2015






Recovered with extra bacon help!













IMG_1806.JPG



__ gravymoose
__ Aug 9, 2015






Fatty #2 - Chicken Parmesan 

1 lb Ground Chicken (Base)

16 piece bacon weave / holding bacon (Wrap)

Stuffing

1/2 c bread crumbs

8 oz mozzarella

8 oz cheese stuffed tortellini  

1/2 c pasta sauce

8 oz parmesan

Less issues with this one -  below with break crumbs and mozzarella













IMG_1807.JPG



__ gravymoose
__ Aug 9, 2015






With the rest of the goodies in it - still haven't figured out the roll yet.













IMG_1808.JPG



__ gravymoose
__ Aug 9, 2015






Bacon weave helped with this too and the put in smoker around 230-270 (Thunder storms did not help with temp control) for ~3 hrs. Results were looking great.













IMG_1813.JPG



__ gravymoose
__ Aug 9, 2015






Money shot:













IMG_1814.JPG



__ gravymoose
__ Aug 9, 2015






Didn't have a chance to take a sliced pic as my friends gobbled it up in minutes. Taste was great and looking forward to trying more again soon.  Any advice is appreciated!

-GM


----------



## joshgrillinlawn (Aug 9, 2015)

Man, I ain't never heard of a fatty, I'm a gunna have to try this sucker!!!


----------



## rdknb (Aug 9, 2015)

Messy but good yes :)


----------

